# Seger - 16 months



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Very handsome!!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Such a handsome fella!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Seger is gorgeous!


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Beast! Weight?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

His weight? 70# within about 2#. Why?


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

No reason just curious. From that angle would've guessed 90+, always hard to tell in pics though. Awesome looking dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

16 months already! He's gorgeous


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This picture washes his color out. He has a lot more red than shown.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Handsome guy!


----------

